# Keine WiFi-Verbindung mit wicd und DHCP.

## 5ch31d

Hallo!

Seit wenigen Tagen bin ich stolzer(?) Besitzer eines Lenovo T410. Durch Gen2VDR bin ich auf die Linux-Distribution Gentoo gekommen und wollte das nun auf meinem neunen Notebook auch installieren.

Bisweilen funktioniert auch alles wie es soll, nur habe ich nun Probleme mit der Einrichtung des WLANs.

Von anderen Distributionen (Arch, Ubuntu) bin ich den Wicd - LAN-Manger gewöhnt und den wollte ich mir nun auch auf Gentoo installieren. Leider bekomm ich keine reibungsfreie WLAN-Verbindung zustande.

Die einzige Möglichkeit eine Verbindung mit einem Netz aufzubauen besteht darin, die Netzwerkdaten statisch einzustellen. Sobald DHCP ins Spiel kommt bekomme ich folgende Meldung im Log:

```

ct 19 19:15:30 NB-Matthias-Gen2 kernel: [ 1348.073855] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

Oct 19 19:15:36 NB-Matthias-Gen2 dhcpcd[1948]: control command: /sbin/dhcpcd -k wlan0

Oct 19 19:15:36 NB-Matthias-Gen2 dhcpcd[4174]: sending commands to master dhcpcd process

Oct 19 19:15:37 NB-Matthias-Gen2 kernel: [ 1354.594246] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

Oct 19 19:15:37 NB-Matthias-Gen2 dhcpcd[1948]: control command: /sbin/dhcpcd -k eth0

Oct 19 19:15:37 NB-Matthias-Gen2 dhcpcd[4180]: sending commands to master dhcpcd process

Oct 19 19:15:37 NB-Matthias-Gen2 kernel: [ 1354.781930] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X

Oct 19 19:15:37 NB-Matthias-Gen2 kernel: [ 1354.832715] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X

Oct 19 19:15:37 NB-Matthias-Gen2 kernel: [ 1354.833088] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

Oct 19 19:15:37 NB-Matthias-Gen2 dhcpcd[1948]: control command: /sbin/dhcpcd -k wlan0

Oct 19 19:15:37 NB-Matthias-Gen2 dhcpcd[4187]: sending commands to master dhcpcd process

Oct 19 19:15:37 NB-Matthias-Gen2 kernel: [ 1355.008236] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

Oct 19 19:15:39 NB-Matthias-Gen2 kernel: [ 1357.152588] wlan0: authenticate with 00:04:0e:de:98:ca (try 1)

Oct 19 19:15:39 NB-Matthias-Gen2 kernel: [ 1357.154952] wlan0: authenticated

Oct 19 19:15:39 NB-Matthias-Gen2 kernel: [ 1357.155125] wlan0: associate with 00:04:0e:de:98:ca (try 1)

Oct 19 19:15:39 NB-Matthias-Gen2 kernel: [ 1357.158608] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:04:0e:de:98:ca (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

Oct 19 19:15:39 NB-Matthias-Gen2 kernel: [ 1357.158614] wlan0: associated

Oct 19 19:15:39 NB-Matthias-Gen2 kernel: [ 1357.162166] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

Oct 19 19:15:40 NB-Matthias-Gen2 dhcpcd[4205]: sending commands to master dhcpcd process

Oct 19 19:15:40 NB-Matthias-Gen2 dhcpcd[1948]: control command: /sbin/dhcpcd -h NB-Matthias-Gen2 wlan0

Oct 19 19:15:40 NB-Matthias-Gen2 dhcpcd[1948]: wlan0: broadcasting for a lease

Oct 19 19:15:40 NB-Matthias-Gen2 dhcpcd[1948]: control command: /sbin/dhcpcd -k wlan0

Oct 19 19:15:40 NB-Matthias-Gen2 dhcpcd[1948]: wlan0: removing interface

Oct 19 19:15:40 NB-Matthias-Gen2 dhcpcd[4219]: sending commands to master dhcpcd process

Oct 19 19:15:40 NB-Matthias-Gen2 kernel: [ 1358.367699] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:04:0e:de:98:ca by local choice (reason=3)

Oct 19 19:15:40 NB-Matthias-Gen2 kernel: [ 1358.384149] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

Oct 19 19:15:41 NB-Matthias-Gen2 kernel: [ 1358.540595] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

Oct 19 19:15:41 NB-Matthias-Gen2 dhcpcd[1948]: control command: /sbin/dhcpcd -k eth0

Oct 19 19:15:41 NB-Matthias-Gen2 dhcpcd[4235]: sending commands to master dhcpcd process

Oct 19 19:15:41 NB-Matthias-Gen2 kernel: [ 1358.768185] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X

Oct 19 19:15:41 NB-Matthias-Gen2 kernel: [ 1358.819120] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X

Oct 19 19:15:41 NB-Matthias-Gen2 kernel: [ 1358.819507] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

```

Es handelt sich um diese  Netzwerkkarte

```
03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 6000 Series (rev 35)

```

Ich habe das folgende (für x86_64 maskierte) Paket net-wireless/iwl6000-ucode emergedl.

iwconfig gibt folgendes aus:

 *Quote:*   

> lo        no wireless extensions.
> 
> sit0      no wireless extensions.
> 
> wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:off/any  
> ...

 

lsmod:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia              11753442  0 

e1000e                119545  0 

iwlagn                292717  0 

```

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben was ich machen muss, um die WLAN-Karte vernünftig beitreiben zu können?

War es ein Fehler das für x86_64 maskierte Paket ucode6000 zu installieren?

Vielen Dank schon einmal!

----------

## toralf

Nun ja - Gentoo heißt auch immer mal wieder ein bischen mehr rumfummeln ...

Also benutze mal keine convinient-Produkte (WiCD, Networkmanager), sondern mach es mal mit den Basics von Gentoo - sprich :"ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.wlan0" und anschließend "/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start" mit den zuvor gemachten entsprechenden Einstellungen in /etc/conf.d/net und /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf. Letztere kann auch durch wpa_gui gefüllt werden - probier es einfach mal aus.

----------

## 5ch31d

Ich werd verrückt. Hab mir jetzt zwei Tage lang den Kopf zerbrochen und schon zu zweifeln begonnen, und jetzt die erste Verbindung auch mit DHCP.

Hab kurz die Config angelegt und schon war ich verbunden.

Was würdert ihr empfehlen um die WLANs ein bisschen komfortabler zu verwalten. Bin relativ viel mit dem Notebook unterwegs und für jedes WLAN manuell die Config anzulegen und den DHCP-Befehl auszuführen erscheint mir doch ein bisschen unpraktisch.

Grüße und besten Dank noch einmal.

----------

## 5ch31d

Kann mir niemand mehr nen Tipp geben, wie ich das mit wicd gergelt bekomme?

Per wpa_supplicant und anschließendem dhcp wlan0 bekomme ich eine einwandfrei Verbindung zustande.

Wenn ich mit wicd verbinden will, dann verbindet er ganz normal und ich bekomme für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde "Verbindung erfolgreich" zu sehen. Das wars dann aber auch.

Folgendes ist in /var/log/wicd/wicd.log zu lesen:

```

2011/10/22 14:01:44 :: iwconfig wlan0 ap 00:1F:3F:19:26:C2

2011/10/22 14:01:44 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS DISCONNECTED

2011/10/22 14:01:45 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS COMPLETED

[b]2011/10/22 14:01:45 :: Running DHCP with hostname NB-Matthias-Gen2

2011/10/22 14:01:45 :: /sbin/dhcpcd wlan0 -h NB-Matthias-Gen2

2011/10/22 14:01:45 :: dhcpcd[4395]: sending commands to master dhcpcd process

2011/10/22 14:01:45 ::

2011/10/22 14:01:45 ::

2011/10/22 14:01:45 :: DHCP connection successful

2011/10/22 14:01:45 :: not verifying

2011/10/22 14:01:45 :: Connecting thread exiting.[/b]

2011/10/22 14:01:45 :: ifconfig wlan0

2011/10/22 14:01:45 :: IP Address is: None

2011/10/22 14:01:45 :: Sending connection attempt result Success

2011/10/22 14:01:45 :: ifconfig eth0

2011/10/22 14:01:45 :: Forced disconnect on

```

----------

